

Technical analysis of Hola vulnerabilities enabling cyber attacks - logn
http://blog.vectranetworks.com/blog/technical-analysis-of-hola

======
yuvadam
At least in some circles in my vicinity, there's been lots of pushback
claiming Hola isn't that bad. I hope this recent flurry of releases puts that
notion to sleep.

Hola is not only an uncontrollable exit node but also malware in and of
itself, which is broken enough to have other malware leech on to it and
exploit the target device even further.

How anyone still claims it's a legit piece of software is beyond me.

------
wheaties
You know, it's things like these that set back the notion of an open,
anonymous and free internet.

